# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Eén logo voor gezonde voeding - Margriet

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img src=http://news.google.nl/news?imgefp=Z4TnuDe3OrgJ&imgurl=www.gezondheidsnet .nl/upload/allerlei/keurmerk_in_supermarkt/keurmerk_in_supermarkt_365x243.jpg width=80 height=53 alt="" border=1>
Gezondheidsnet
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*Eén logo voor gezonde voeding*
*Margriet - 7 uur geleden*
In de supermarkt worden &#39;gezonde&#39; producten van een gezondheidslogo voorzien. Dit geeft aan dat het een verantwoord product is. Maar er komen steeds meer gezondheidslogo&#39;s bij. Daarom pleit de Gezondheidsraad voor één herkenbaar logo. *...*
05:30 &#39;Eén logo voor gezond voedsel&#39; De Telegraaf
Eén gezondheidslogo voor voeding gewenst Blog.nl
Volkskrant - Algemeen Dagblad - Trouw - Elsevier
*alle 57 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------

